# Question re. Effexor XR and caffeine



## Metallicat (Mar 7, 2006)

I was wondering if Effexor makes a person feel the effects of caffeine more than usual.
Because I have anxiety, I know I can't drink much caffeine. However, I never noticed any jumpiness or nervousness due to the caffeine..... that is, until I started taking the Effexor. Now, just 1/2 of a Pepsi makes me so jumpy.
I was just curious to see if anyone else noticed this.

Thanks all,
Metallicat


----------



## EgoLost (Feb 5, 2006)

*Not me.*

I'm not sure if my experiance is valid as I've only been taking Effexor for a week. But I have at least two Caffeine containing drinks a day. Usually Coffee in the morning and at least one Mountain Dew or Energy drink. On occasion Energy drinks increase my Anxiety but I've not noticed in amplification since I started Effexor. By the way I take 150mg.

You're sure it's from the Effexor right? You haven't recently started any new medications besides that have you?

By the way Effexor can agitate Anxiety depending on whether it Activates you or sedates you. I feel a bit of both from Effexor myself. The anxiety I get from it I can't attribute to caffeine as it's there before I drink it.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm not sure. I took a whopping 800 mg of caffeine today in various drink and pill forms, with no appreciable anxiety but good results wrt focus and energy. (I tend to take zero caffeine on weekends w/ no withdrawals.) This is about the same as 8 cups of coffee. So, it's not doing that to me. 

But it definitely could, if it made you more anxious.

Mood stabilizers, like, rule.


----------



## Metallicat (Mar 7, 2006)

*reply re. effexor and caffeine*

EgoLost,

I have only been taking Effexor for a short time, too. I've been on it for 2 weeks now. It doesn't seem to be helping my anxiety, but I'm pretty sure my depression is a little better. (I have taken - and am still taking - 200 mg of Zoloft per day for depression)

I started the Effexor with 37.5 mg/day for the first two weeks, and then my Dr. increased it to 75 mgs per day when I saw her yesterday. In one week, I'm supposed to increase it to 150 mg/day.

I'm pretty sure it IS the Effexor that is making me "feel" the caffeine more.... but I'm not positive. So, I am doing an experiment and not drinking any caffeine at all for a few days. I want to see if it is the caffeine or if its just the Effexor alone.

I haven't had any caffeine today and although this is the day I increased my Effexor, I don't feel as anxious as I have been. So, even though this 'experiment' isn't over, I'm thinking it IS the caffeine. We'll see, I guess. 

Thanks for your help EgoLost and Caedmon.  :thanks

Peace,
Metallicat


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

Metallicat said:


> I was wondering if Effexor makes a person feel the effects of caffeine more than usual.
> Because I have anxiety, I know I can't drink much caffeine. However, I never noticed any jumpiness or nervousness due to the caffeine..... that is, until I started taking the Effexor. Now, just 1/2 of a Pepsi makes me so jumpy.
> I was just curious to see if anyone else noticed this.
> 
> ...


i thought i was the only one who experienced this . 
i take effexor xr 225 mg and it definitely makes caffeine much stronger. after i drink coffee i feel very stimulated and "speedy"


----------

